# Sensoren über SPI an SPS?



## PeterEF (11 April 2008)

Hallo,

bin gerade mit folgendem Kundenwunsch konfrontiert: mehrere Sensoren sollen über SPI an eine Steuerung.

Nun ist mir SPI als Krücke für die Kommunikation von Controlern innerhalb von Geräten/auf Leiterplatten ein Begriff aber nicht als Feldbus mit einer Ausdehnung über mehrere dutzend Meter.

Gibt es sowas trotzdem?
Wo werden (die offensichtlich verfügbaren) Temperatur- und Drucksensoren mit SPI-Interface eingesetzt außer in Wetterstationen und auf PC-Motherboards?
Hat jemand der hier mitlesenden Datenerfassung über SPI an SPS schonmal realisiert - wenn ja wie?

Danke!


----------



## Zottel (11 April 2008)

Der Einsatz von SPI über größere Entfernungen ist nicht üblich. Es gibt aber wohl Leute, die damit Erfolg haben:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/41882

Um an eine normale SPS zu kommen sehe ich folgende Möglichkeiten:
- Du wandelst die Pegel von 5/3.3V auf 24V und erzeugst die Signale mit Digital-I/O der SPS. Das dürfte sehr langsam sein, Größenordnung  5 Byte Sekunde bei 10ms Zykluszeit.
- Du setzt einen Mikrokontroller ein, der das SPI abwickelt und die Werte über eine Schnittstelle zur SPS schickt.


----------



## drfunfrock (11 April 2008)

Ich würde der Zweckmässigkeit wegen einen uC an den Sensor klatschen und den über RS485 ankoppeln. SPI direkt geht zwar, aber wenn es mehrere Sensoren sein sollen und bei EMC-Störungen ist man ziemlich schnell am Ende. So ein  Atmel uC kostet ja nix und wird in C mit dem GCC programmiert. Und auf 

http://www.avrfreaks.net/ 

findet man genug Projekte, die man als Vorlage nutzen kann. Nimm einen MegaAVR mit 8KB und designe eine Platine, die verschiedene Sensoren verträgt. 
Das macht man einmal und hat es dann das Leben durch.


----------

